# Problem, how to install free BSD in virtual box



## Oz (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everybody i am a new user of this amazing operating system so i have a lot of questions about installing the system in a virtual box. I just download free BSD 8.0 amd 64 bit and have virtual box version 3.1.6. My PC hace windows 7 64 bit. I am triying to install it but i get some errors. I hope you all help me.


----------



## adamk (Mar 29, 2010)

If you don't tell us what errors you're getting, there's not much help we can provide.

Adam


----------



## Oz (Mar 29, 2010)

ok, actually i just get one error and is this:

```
error mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: input/output error (5)
```
thanks


----------



## Oz (Mar 29, 2010)

*can someone help me?*

Guys i really need help can someone give me at least one answer??


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

problem solved. Thanks anyway.


----------



## klanger (Mar 30, 2010)

What a stupid thread - it could be helpful for *others* to:

1. *explain what* was your problem
2. *explain how* did you solved your problem, so *others* could use your way in the same situation.

Is that so difficult... without that, this thread is useless.


----------



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry but i am new in this things.. The solutio was so stupit that it wont work for others. Actually the problem was in the configuration of my virtual box.


----------

